# Suehil - 3 months, 2001 posts!



## Agent Literary

I've just noticed that Suehil has passed the 2000 mark.

I feel ashamed - you only joined a month before me! 

something about quality and quantity... 

Anyway, congratulations and thank you for all the help and encouragement you have given me and many others


----------



## Suehil

Thank you, Agent Literary.  Please don't be ashamed, it's not a competition.  All it proves is that I've spent more time at the computer - time when I should probably have been doing other things.
And thank you for the kind words!


----------



## jonquiliser

Wow - you're fast! Many congratulations again, and (in case you'd get there before I finish writing this), congratulations on your 3 000  

Don't know you much, but I have read quite a few posts of yours on Dutch - do stay around and keep helping all of us with your questions and answers


----------



## Suehil

Thanks, Jonquiliser! 
I will definitely be around for a while yet, I'm having far too much fun to stop.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Congratulations *& many *thanks *for your most helpful contributions in the French forum, I truly appreciate them  
Sorry not to be able to say more, just happy to see you on-line, very comforting


----------



## Suehil

Thank you, DP, for those very kind words.  I've learnt a lot from you - and hope to learn a lot more!


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Suehil !  Thank you for all your help in the forum. Well done!  Chin-chin.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Suehil said:


> All it proves is that I've spent more time at the computer - time when I should probably have been doing other things.


Ah, ça c'est sûr! C'est bien la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui, tiens! De mon temps, on savait s'amuser Madame!

You already know how much I value this time you waste around here in profusion, but writing it again couldn't hurt, could it? I and my merry band of not so sympathetic characters must thank you again.

Here's a plan for your administrative bothers.


----------



## dn88

*My congratulations to you, Suehil! Well done!*


----------



## 94kittycat

Congratulations! Wow, you sure are fast!


----------



## Thomas1

Suehil said:


> [...]I will definitely be around for a while yet, I'm having far too much fun to stop.


Definitely, it's worth it to spare the time and read your cotributions here! 
Thanks a lot for your useful messages and congratulations on your second milestone.  


Tom


----------



## Punky Zoé

Far more valuable, for all of us, than 2001 months, 3 posts ! 

_   Happy postiversaire Suehil !!!  _​


----------



## nichec

Hey, good job


----------



## Suehil

It feels like my birthday! (and I'm not sure I need another one of those just yet, time goes by fast enough without two birthdays a year!  But it's nice anyway) 

I don't help, Anangelaway, I get help - from all of you.

Nil - thanks for the plan, that one is sure to be approved!

And dn88, 94 Kittycat, Tom, Punky Zoé - that would be an average of 0.001499 posts a month - and Nichec.

Thank you, all of you.  'Til we post again!

Sue


----------



## zazap

Let me join in on the congratulating and thanking, 
there's no need to deny it, you have helped me!

 Let's all hope this fun goes on!
Cheers to you,
zazap.
​


----------



## Suehil

I'm honoured, Zazap, that is a awfully nice thing to say!  And yes, let's hope it goes on for a very long time!
Sue


----------

